# My CZ Family



## tjwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone

While back I purchase a CZ 75B and just love it, and since you can't have just one I got a P-o7 for my carry. Well I visit my local shop last week and saw a CZ 75B two tone ( satin nickel ) build date was 2010. Traded my Glock 30s plus $50.00. For me I think I got a good deal


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Sexy! I've got a P-01, the compact 75, and a P-09 Duty in 40,m the big brother of your P-07. Sorry, no pix. I have fallen in love with the CZ brand and I am considering getting a rifle from them as well. My 'buy American' reflex may not allow it though.

Nice little harem you've got there!


----------



## tjwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you, When I seen the two tone I just fell in love with it. Took it to range and did not have one hiccup out of 250 rounds.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Lovin my PCR. 

That 2 tone looks super.


----------



## jch2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice collection. Now you need to add an 83 or 82 to it. One of the best pistols CZ ever made.
CZ85,CZ83 and P09.


----------



## tjwolf (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, the CZ 83 is on my list.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What you really need is an SP-01 Shadow.


----------

